# How to Haunt Your House, Book Two now online



## LynneM (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

The first book was amazing! I can't wait to purchase this book.


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just bought it. Hubby and I enjoyed the first one and have been eagerly waiting for the next one. We cant wait!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Purchased! Cant wait!! Thanks for posting this I had no idea this book was out there*


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

LynneM said:


> It took a really long time... but at long last, How to Haunt Your House, Book Two is done and published. We've updated our website if you want to check out a full preview and video: www.howtohauntyourhouse.com


Where's the Tutorial or Step-By-Step for this book?????? 





> Read Before Posting In This Section
> 
> permalink
> This new section if for members to post step-by-step what how they built their Halloween and Horror props.
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The graveyard ghosts are a great idea! So excited to hear that you made another one.

*FYI* _(in my role of moderator):_ I moved this thread to the announcement section. The tutorial section here at the forum is not meant for tutorials posted at other sites or books.


----------

